# Harness recommendations?



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

I’ve been reading up on other threads and it sounds like harness are preferred over collars for a number of different reasons. I’ve been browsing for a harness but reviews are always mixed so I’m wondering which brands (and sizes) you all like. I imagine for the first few weeks we’ll mostly “socialize” our puppy by taking them to different places while they are in their Sherpa bag however it seems like a good idea to have a harness straightaway...? Or is it better to wait until they are slightly bigger so it’s not outgrown in a matter of weeks?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have tried many harnesses but love the Buddy Belt leather step in harness the best. It is so easy to put on and very sturdy. Mia wears a size 4 and she is about 11 pounds. I did not start using this harness until she was an adult so not sure how it will work for a puppy. Also, not cheap! So maybe this is something to consider for later. Note that there is a REAL leather one and a cheaper version. The real leather is what I have. I would think it would be best to be prepared with some type of harness but the puppy experts would know better than me. Note that I tried tons of harnesses before the Buddy Belt and did not like any of them. I have been very happy with it. I have to be very careful about harnesses since I have a yorkie and they are prone to trachea collapse.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mama Mills said:


> I've been reading up on other threads and it sounds like harness are preferred over collars for a number of different reasons. I've been browsing for a harness but reviews are always mixed so I'm wondering which brands (and sizes) you all like. I imagine for the first few weeks we'll mostly "socialize" our puppy by taking them to different places while they are in their Sherpa bag however it seems like a good idea to have a harness straightaway...? Or is it better to wait until they are slightly bigger so it's not outgrown in a matter of weeks?


Especially since you have children, I would make sure you have a harness on the puppy any time the kids are handling the puppy. Make it a RULE that the children NEVER pick up the puppy without a hand THROUGH the harness. Puppies are quick and squirmy, and many small breed puppies get badly hurt in falls from kids arms. The BEST way to prevent this is to only allow play with the kids sitting on the floor with the puppy. but if they EVER pick the puppy up, their hand should be FIRMLY through the harness so the puppy can't fall if it squirms.

I think MOST people start with vest harnesses. Puppia is the brand I've always used. For really, REALLY tiny puppies for whom even these are too large, you can resort to kitten harnesses for the first couple of weeks. And, as far as "outgrowing" is concerned... it is, like with babies... a fact of life with small puppies.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think it’s really dependent on your circumstances when you first get home, if I’m understanding your question. If you are able to get a harness reasonably quickly once he’s home and you have his measurements, I think you’ll be better off (I’m assuming size is the main issue). I don’t think you’ll be desperately stuck if you don’t have one the day he comes home, since you do have the carrier (and I think you were considering indoor potty?) but I’d plan for it early.

Socialization is a balance because it sometimes means taking him to places where dogs are allowed before his vaccinations are complete. In those kinds of places, I didn’t put mine on the ground, I used a carrier, too. However, while you are out the puppy may need to go potty. The harness wasn’t to control a slow, tiny puppy, it was for rule compliance in public places, and pulling wasn’t an issue yet. At home, even with my yard only partially fenced, I really didn’t need a leash or harness for probably a couple of weeks. But I did start introducing one around the house so he was comfortable with it before we really needed it. Well, that was the idea, haha. 

It probably depends on the puppy and where they land on the size chart but mine lasted long enough and were used often enough that I don’t feel they were wasted when he did grow out of them. I really loved the Puppia for going potty and other quick things because it was so easy to put on. I think around 14-16 weeks is probably when I bought a strappy harness (easy walk I think), which was a little more expensive but really adjustable. It was perfect timing because he had just crossed into the bigger size and we were going on more walks since he had all of his shots. However, I used both styles all of the time for different things.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I didn’t see what Karen wrote, that’s a good suggestion about the harness inside while the kids are playing. I really liked the Puppia and I think it would be great for that. I ended up with a different style that isn’t as popular, even with Havanese. I was considering the kitten harnesses because of his size but I looked through all of the size charts on the manufacturer’s website and found a different style to be the closest fit.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

This is all SUCH great advice. I especially appreciate the reminder to be extra extra careful with our daughter holding the puppy. She’s currently very timid with dogs so I don’t expect she will be anxious to hold the puppy right away. We will definitely have her sit on the ground with the puppy for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

I always have used a harness, since Boo was little. My preferred brand is Buddy Belts from Canada. They are handcrafted leather harnesses and matching leads in assorted colors, which are available in numerous sizes. They are designed to prevent strain to the trachea and spine, so important for smaller dogs. They do tend to be somewhat pricey but, in my opinion, are worth the extra cost.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I purchased the XS harness from Amazon for Desi in the beginning and we recently graduated to the S size. He weighed a little over 2 pounds when we brought him home and weighs approximately 5.6 lbs now. It is easy to put on and take off and I really like the way it fits him.

Amazon.com : Snazzi Pet Soft Mesh Comfy Step in Dog Vest Harness for Teacups, Toys, Minis, Small Dog Breeds 2-16 lbs, Baby Pink, Sky Blue, Black, Red, X-Small, Small, Medium, Large, X-Large (Sky Blue, Small) : Pet Supplies


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> I always have used a harness, since Boo was little. My preferred brand is Buddy Belts from Canada. They are handcrafted leather harnesses and matching leads in assorted colors, which are available in numerous sizes. They are designed to prevent strain to the trachea and spine, so important for smaller dogs. They do tend to be somewhat pricey but, in my opinion, are worth the extra cost.


I looked at the Buddy Belt on Chewy. I'm not really happy with what I use on Willow. It's a tad too big. I'm just wondering if you have every had your dog slip out of the Buddy Belt?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I looked at the Buddy Belt on Chewy. I'm not really happy with what I use on Willow. It's a tad too big. I'm just wondering if you have every had your dog slip out of the Buddy Belt?


I use Buddy Belts too...the real leather version...on both my dogs. I love the Buddy Belt. My dogs have never escaped from them. My yorkie has escaped from many others. I also feel that it does not put strain on the shoulders unlike many others. My yorkie has a small lipoma on his shoulder and I have to be careful with harnesses putting pressure on it. It also seems in general to allow greater shoulder movement than many others I have tried, yet still remain escape proof and protect the trachea. They are more expensive but great quality and cannot imagine them wearing out.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo has never slipped out of his Buddy Belt. The key is to get the right size. They come in half and whole sizes. it's best if you can try one on in a pet shop. Boo is 15 pounds, and wears size 5. He has over a dozen Buddy Belts and leashes. They last forever, and we are addicted to them. His newest Buddy Belt is blue denim leather with a matching lead. Very cool.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

If you do not want your dog to get away from you on leash, it is best to use a leash with a trigger clip vs. a bolt clip. The bolt clips weaken over time and your dog can escape. So if you don’t want your dog to escape, please consider this also. If you want to continue to use a bolt clip, please inspect them regularly and replace them when they start acting up. Both of my dogs have gotten away from me due to bolt clips and I will never use one again.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I saw that blue Jean leather color, it would look fantastic with Sundance’s coat! I think that might be my next harness. I don’t even need a harness right now but it’s a good price for leather, so it’s going on my list. I’ve come across some inexpensive rolled leather harnesses but the colors aren’t as pretty. Most of the leather harnesses that are cute are over $100 and don’t look very comfortable.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> I use Buddy Belts too...the real leather version...on both my dogs. I love the Buddy Belt. My dogs have never escaped from them. My yorkie has escaped from many others. I also feel that it does not put strain on the shoulders unlike many others. My yorkie has a small lipoma on his shoulder and I have to be careful with harnesses putting pressure on it. It also seems in general to allow greater shoulder movement than many others I have tried, yet still remain escape proof and protect the trachea. They are more expensive but great quality and cannot imagine them wearing out.





BoosDad said:


> Boo has never slipped out of his Buddy Belt. The key is to get the right size. They come in half and whole sizes. it's best if you can try one on in a pet shop. Boo is 15 pounds, and wears size 5. He has over a dozen Buddy Belts and leashes. They last forever, and we are addicted to them. His newest Buddy Belt is blue denim leather with a matching lead. Very cool.


Thanks guys. I'm going to measure Willow as soon as she's done sleeping. She's really tiny and I have trouble finding things small enough. Going to stores is kind of out of the question for a while. :Cry:


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

I had Otto in the XS Puppia vest, then the small but he pulls a lot so my local pet shop owner suggested the Easy Walk. It’s better but he never would have fit into it in the beginning. I would suggest finding a good local pet shop and try a few on to see what fits.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I agree with taking your puppy to your local pet store and determining what fits your puppy the best. It will depend on your puppy's body structure. Right now the best fitting harness for Izzie is one that I found at Petco. She hasn't slipped out and it has V-shape so it's lower on a chest area which I like. She still pulls a lot so we are working on that.


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

BoosDad said:


> Boo has never slipped out of his Buddy Belt. The key is to get the right size. They come in half and whole sizes. it's best if you can try one on in a pet shop. Boo is 15 pounds, and wears size 5. He has over a dozen Buddy Belts and leashes. They last forever, and we are addicted to them. His newest Buddy Belt is blue denim leather with a matching lead. Very cool.


I love the denim one! Looks so trendy.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I want to thank everyone that recommended the Buddy Belt. I got one for Willow and it fits perfectly. Plus it doesn't seem to cause much matting in her long hair. I month or so ago I also started a thread asking for harness recommendations for a long coated havie. If any of you recommended the Buddy Belt on that thread, and if I ignored your recommendations, I apologize! I was having trouble finding one small enough for her and this one is perfect!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I want to thank everyone that recommended the Buddy Belt. I got one for Willow and it fits perfectly. Plus it doesn't seem to cause much matting in her long hair. I month or so ago I also started a thread asking for harness recommendations for a long coated havie. If any of you recommended the Buddy Belt on that thread, and if I ignored your recommendations, I apologize! I was having trouble finding one small enough for her and this one is perfect!


Oh wow that is awesome! I am a huge fan of the Buddy Belt...glad you finally took the plunge!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I want to thank everyone that recommended the Buddy Belt. I got one for Willow and it fits perfectly. Plus it doesn't seem to cause much matting in her long hair. I month or so ago I also started a thread asking for harness recommendations for a long coated havie. If any of you recommended the Buddy Belt on that thread, and if I ignored your recommendations, I apologize! I was having trouble finding one small enough for her and this one is perfect!


Glad Buddy Belt is working for Willow. I've been buying since 2003 or 2004 (first at boutiques and later directly from the company), and have never been dissapointed. In fact, I think they have o
improved the quality of the leather and hardware over the years. The company also has great customer service.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

I wanted to include an update on here in case anyone else reads this down the line. Ernie is 12 weeks old today and the Puppia size small, adjusted to the smallest setting, fits perfectly. I went with the original puppia not the one that has extra adjustments. I think this will fit well for quite a while, at some point we will upgrade to a buddy belt or something similar. Thanks again for all the help! I’m very happy with this harness.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mama Mills said:


> I wanted to include an update on here in case anyone else reads this down the line. Ernie is 12 weeks old today and the Puppia size small, adjusted to the smallest setting, fits perfectly. I went with the original puppia not the one that has extra adjustments. I think this will fit well for quite a while, at some point we will upgrade to a buddy belt or something similar. Thanks again for all the help! I'm very happy with this harness.


Ernie is just SO cute!!!

I think Puppia must have either changed or added to their sizing since Kodi was a puppy. Kodi was not a particularly small Havanese puppy, and I distinctly remember that Pam King had sewn up the neck of the one she sent him home with, because even though it was the smallest size, it was too big for him!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been using the buddy belt on my dog for years and its the only one he can't slip out of.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

lisaj1354 said:


> I've been using the buddy belt on my dog for years and its the only one he can't slip out of.


This was my experience as well. My yorkie escaped from every other one I tried unless they were so tight he looked uncomfortable.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Mama Mills said:


> I've been reading up on other threads and it sounds like harness are preferred over collars for a number of different reasons. I've been browsing for a harness but reviews are always mixed so I'm wondering which brands (and sizes) you all like. I imagine for the first few weeks we'll mostly "socialize" our puppy by taking them to different places while they are in their Sherpa bag however it seems like a good idea to have a harness straightaway...? Or is it better to wait until they are slightly bigger so it's not outgrown in a matter of weeks?


Just go to Petco and buy a harness or two. That's where I got mine. You don't need an expensive specialty harness, unless you want to spend the money on one you'll have to replace. You'll start out with the smallest one. I began with a Cat Harness because the Dog Harnesses were too large. I quickly graduated to a larger sizes as Patti grew.

Yes, you want a harness not a collar.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Some dogs do not wear harnesses as often as dogs. For example, some people have fenced yards and their dogs walk on harnesses less than others. We have no fenced yard and my dogs are constantly out on harnesses. My yorkie walks about four miles a day. IMO when they are in a harness that much the fit becomes more critical because an ill fitting harness can cause problems such as shoulder issues, so it is not just about keeping them from escaping. For me it was not about buying a fancy expensive harness. I wanted an escape proof, easy to put on harness that did not cause my yorkie to have shoulder problems.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Here are a couple of pics of Harnesses you can get from Petco. There are lots of others that maybe better and some NOT. Some pricy others less pricy.

I have a couple of *Gooby Choke Free Comfort *harnesses that I've used for a couple of years. I also used the *Good1Go Mesh harness* when Patti was younger. As the puppy grows and gets older I found I needed different types of harnesses. Or, more likely I was a new puppy mom and tried different types. Some worked. Others didn't.

I like the Flexi Leashes and have several of them. I now how the longest Flexi Leashes. I found the high-end more expensive Flexi Leashes to be worth the extra $$$.

You can, also, get some very high end, very fancy, darling harnesses. You might prefer those. The pink collar type in the picture is what I use and works for me, now that she's older.

I did try dog collars with a dog tag because because thought I needed one just incase Patti got lost. For me they didn't work very well. Her hair got matted underneath a collar and I worried about the collar getting caught on something because Patti is a jumper and like all Havanese Fast! I never worried about that with my other dogs. :|

Eventually, I quit using dog collars. Patti is microchipped and hopefully if she gets lost someone with check her for a microchip.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

In my opinion, retractable leashes are extremely dangerous. Please do your research before considering one. They are capable of actually amputating a dog's leg.

https://dogtime.com/how-to/pet-safety/33069-retractable-leashes-dangerous-deadly-dogs-humans

https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/06/11/retractable-dog-leash.aspx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gooby harnesses are GREAT if they come small enough for tiny puppies... I’m not sure. 

Be VERY careful with flexi leashes. If you are VERY familiar with their use, ONLY use the tape kind, and well made ones, and NEVER use them around another dog or other people, they can have their uses. But since most people asking these questions are novice puppy owners, they are a bad idea. For more reasons than I can count.


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

I've been using the Snazzi Pet soft mesh harness that Faithb recommended from Amazon. I like the velcro on it and how easy it'll be to adjust for Gooby.

But OBVIOUSLY I have to get the Gooby brand harness STAT!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m glad the Puppia worked for you, because he looks so cute in it! 

I remember going to the actual Puppia website and looking through so many harnesses when my puppy outgrew his first one. It was supposed to be easy, but it took forever. There were some that were only available in certain sizes, some that were on their site but I couldn’t find anywhere, and my puppy’s measurements best matched a different style than most Havanese owners use. A few Amazon sellers also posted the wrong size chart. Then I couldn’t decide because I found too many I liked! It was fun looking through all of the cute harness styles and colors, though. Now I wish I had more pictures of him wearing the harness when he was little!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

itsgooby said:


> I've been using the Snazzi Pet soft mesh harness that Faithb recommended from Amazon. I like the velcro on it and how easy it'll be to adjust for Gooby.
> 
> But OBVIOUSLY I have to get the Gooby brand harness STAT!!!


LOL!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> In my opinion, retractable leashes are extremely dangerous. Please do your research before considering one. They are capable of actually amputating a dog's leg.
> 
> https://dogtime.com/how-to/pet-safety/33069-retractable-leashes-dangerous-deadly-dogs-humans
> 
> https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/06/11/retractable-dog-leash.aspx


Oh! My... I'd think retractable leashes would be taken off the market if they're amputating dog's legs. I've not have any issues with the Flexi Retractable Leash. I have several different types of leashes. Depends on how you use them.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Oh! My... I'd think retractable leashes would be taken off the market if they're amputating dog's legs. I've not have any issues with the Flexi Retractable Leash. I have several different types of leashes. Depends on how you use them.


Sorry, I didn't mean to over react. They may have their place but the dangers need to be taken into consideration. If a couple small dogs become entangled with them, that can cause some serious damage. So for one thing they must not be used around other dogs IMO. Greenies are on the market too but many dogs get obstructions from them. Just because something is on the market does not mean it is safe. If I see someone coming down the street towards me with a dog on a retractable leash I turn around. Perhaps they have some use when working with an individual dog for training but I do not think they should be used for walking down a street. So I guess what I meant to say is...please do your research and understand the dangers of a retractable leash before using one.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

There are some really super fancy dog collars and harnesses. I have a long lost cousin who has a Coton de Tulear who came to visit me right after we had gotten Patti. Her dog was mature and was so dang cute with her pink rhinestone dog collar and rhinestone leash. My cuz lives on a horse ranch and her little girl only goes outside supervised to do her job. The collar and leash are probably only used for travel and outings outside the home. I don't remember the brand name and I checked our those expensive cuties. I didn't buy any of the jeweled dog paraphernalia. I did buy a rhinestone collar from Petco, which Patti quickly outgrew. She rarely wore it and after trying a dog collar I found it didn't work for me. But, those rhinestone outfits were precious on my cousins dog.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Mikki said:


> There are some really super fancy dog collars and harnesses. I have a long lost cousin who has a Coton de Tulear who came to visit me right after we had gotten Patti. Her dog was mature and was so dang cute with her pink rhinestone dog collar and rhinestone leash. My cuz lives on a horse ranch and her little girl only goes outside supervised to do her job. The collar and leash are probably only used for travel and outings outside the home. I don't remember the brand name and I checked our those expensive cuties. I didn't buy any of the jeweled dog paraphernalia. I did buy a rhinestone collar from Petco, which Patti quickly outgrew. She rarely wore it and after trying a dog collar I found it didn't work for me. But, those rhinestone outfits were precious on my cousins dog.


Yes, one can find some very pricey collars. I must admit that Boo has designer collars/harness sets from Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Goyard, and Coach, which were collected over the years. Sometimes, his stuff cost more than my entire outfit lol. I remember one day, when we were out shopping, two teenage girls stopped us because Boo was decked head to toe in Gucci (collar, harness, leash, and little cap). Of course, Boo adored all the attention. Any other crazy Havanese owners?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Oh! My... I'd think retractable leashes would be taken off the market if they're amputating dog's legs. I've not have any issues with the Flexi Retractable Leash. I have several different types of leashes. Depends on how you use them.


They have caused FRIGHTFUL injuries. (the cord kind) and they probably SHOULD be off the market. But there is a lot less oversight of pet products than you'd think. They still sell those horrendously dangerous "car seats" with totally inadequate metal attachment clips too.

I do agree that WELL MADE flexis, USED appropriately, by people who are being SENSIBLE can be useful tools.

THAT SAID, having been tied up with Kodi by TWO Labradors attached to a 6-year-old child by a flexi on a campground who let those Labradors (perfectly friendly, BTW, but no less dangerous because of that) has left an indelible memory burned into my mind. That has not been my only bad experience with "idiots with a flexi". It was only the worst. Fortunately, other adults jumped to Kodi's and my rescue before either of us were badly hurt, The fact that the cords were mostly around me kept Kodi from being damaged, though I received fairly severe rope burns even THROUGH blue jeans. The men had to cut the dogs off me, they were so badly tangled. It's really lucky they WERE good-natured Labs who didn't lash out in a panic when they found themselves "trapped" against a stranger and a strange dog with two strange men looming over them. It could have gone REALLY badly. As it was, they were just trying to kiss everyone, while the 6-year-old stood there crying.

Of course, you can say that the kid shouldn't have been sent off with the dogs on ANY leash, and you'd be right. But she and they could only have caused mayhem, not bodily harm and possible death to my dog had they been on normal 6 foot leashes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> There are some really super fancy dog collars and harnesses. I have a long lost cousin who has a Coton de Tulear who came to visit me right after we had gotten Patti. Her dog was mature and was so dang cute with her pink rhinestone dog collar and rhinestone leash. My cuz lives on a horse ranch and her little girl only goes outside supervised to do her job. The collar and leash are probably only used for travel and outings outside the home. I don't remember the brand name and I checked our those expensive cuties. I didn't buy any of the jeweled dog paraphernalia. I did buy a rhinestone collar from Petco, which Patti quickly outgrew. She rarely wore it and after trying a dog collar I found it didn't work for me. But, those rhinestone outfits were precious on my cousins dog.


Panda has some rhinestone collars but we save them for trials.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Yes, one can find some very pricey collars. I must admit that Boo has designer collars/harness sets from Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Goyard, and Coach, which were collected over the years. Sometimes, his stuff cost more than my entire outfit lol. I remember one day, when we were out shopping, two teenage girls stopped us because Boo was decked head to toe in Gucci (collar, harness, leash, and little cap). Of course, Boo adored all the attention. Any other crazy Havanese owners?


I've shown (part of) my collar collection before... Sometime, I'll take a picture of my beaded show leads. They are REALLY pretty. When you go in the ring at a trial, you hand your leash to either the judge or a steward. (past Novice level all work is done off-leash) There is one judge who knows my "fancy leash fetich" and always threatens to steal my leashes! LOL!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

BoosDad said:


> Yes, one can find some very pricey collars. I must admit that Boo has designer collars/harness sets from Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Goyard, and Coach, which were collected over the years. Sometimes, his stuff cost more than my entire outfit lol. I remember one day, when we were out shopping, two teenage girls stopped us because Boo was decked head to toe in Gucci (collar, harness, leash, and little cap). Of course, Boo adored all the attention. Any other crazy Havanese owners?


How exciting something new to check out. Now that Patti has matured and I don't have to worry about Patti outgrowing something cute, I might be tempted. Thanks!! for the tip.



mudpuppymama said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to over react. They may have their place but the dangers need to be taken into consideration. If a couple small dogs become entangled with them, that can cause some serious damage. So for one thing they must not be used around other dogs IMO. Greenies are on the market too but many dogs get obstructions from them. Just because something is on the market does not mean it is safe. *If I see someone coming down the street towards me with a dog on a retractable leash I turn around*. Perhaps they have some use when working with an individual dog for training but I do not think they should be used for walking down a street. So I guess what I meant to say is...please do your research and understand the dangers of a retractable leash before using one.


NANCY ... If I see someone with a leashed dog - almost any type of leashed dog - Patti is either pulled up to walking beside me on the outside lane, we walk away from the dog or I pick her up. Most dogs we run into a large breeds and I don't remember those being on a Flexi leash. They're often young and a little too feisty in wanting to play and Patti isn't very interested in other dogs when we are walking. We don't use a Flexi on the Golden-doodle. She's much too big for that type of leash.

When I got Patti I read the info about Flexi leashes and was kind of scared off. I've have, have used and sometimes use other leashes. Eventually, I gravitated to the Flexi leash and really like it. Patti and I are not Street Walkers. :wink2:* LOL!! * In other words, we live in an area where people do NOT typically walk dogs. Most people where I live have homes with yards, so its kind of unusual to see people walking dogs. In addition, our town doesn't have a lot of sidewalks for people to walk on. We all drive cars to get to where we are going. :frown2: And I don't have to walk Patti for exercise or to take her out to potty but I often take her with me if I go out from a stroll.

Patti has a fenced back yard where she can run and play and she plays indoors. On the occasions when we walk, it's either around the golf course path, around a local lake path or when we hike. Fortunately, i don't live where I run into a lot of dogs when we walk, or people for that matter. I like the Flexi leash because she's able to investigate things off the path while walking. I can easily shorten the leash if I want her to walk beside me. For me I don't see a need for another type of leash but I have them if I need them. :laugh2:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> I've shown (part of) my collar collection before... Sometime, I'll take a picture of my beaded show leads. They are REALLY pretty. When you go in the ring at a trial, you hand your leash to either the judge or a steward. (past Novice level all work is done off-leash) There is one judge who knows my "fancy leash fetich" and always threatens to steal my leashes! LOL!


These are pretty cute. So, do you have matching leashes??


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> NANCY ... If I see someone with a leashed dog - almost any type of leashed dog - Patti is either pulled up to walking beside me on the outside lane, we walk away from the dog or I pick her up. Most dogs we run into a large breeds and I don't remember those being on a Flexi leash. They're often young and a little too feisty in wanting to play and Patti isn't very interested in other dogs when we are walking. We don't use a Flexi on the Golden-doodle. She's much too big for that type of leash.
> 
> When I got Patti I read the info about Flexi leashes and was kind of scared off. I've have, have used and sometimes use other leashes. Eventually, I gravitated to the Flexi leash and really like it. Patti and I are not Street Walkers. :wink2:* LOL!! * In other words, we live in an area where people do NOT typically walk dogs. Most people where I live have homes with yards, so its kind of unusual to see people walking dogs. In addition, our town doesn't have a lot of sidewalks for people to walk on. We all drive cars to get to where we are going. :frown2: And I don't have to walk Patti for exercise or to take her out to potty but I often take her with me if I go out from a stroll.
> 
> Patti has a fenced back yard where she can run and play and she plays indoors. On the occasions when we walk, it's either around the golf course path, around a local lake path or when we hike. Fortunately, i don't live where I run into a lot of dogs when we walk, or people for that matter. I like the Flexi leash because she's able to investigate things off the path while walking. I can easily shorten the leash if I want her to walk beside me. For me I don't see a need for another type of leash but I have them if I need them. :laugh2:


Mikki - It sounds like you are an intelligent user of the flexi leash, have really thought things through, and it works successfully in your situation. My situation is very much different. We do not have a fenced yard. I am in and out with dogs all day so leashes and harnesses are really important. I also do lots of street walking with my dogs, about 4 miles a day for the past 12 years. This is the primary source of exercise for my dogs. Feeling safe while walking is very important to me. Our streets are narrow, curvy and heavily wooded making it hard to see around the curves. There are no sidewalks. I also try to keep dogs close to me when passing another dog but it is very difficult to pick up two at the same time. With two dogs I also need to worry more about entanglement. However, I don't ever walk them together anymore ever since my yorkie was attacked by a dog while we were out on leash. I need to have one hand free so I can carry my giant self defense walking stick! Some of the people I have run into are NOT too smart when it comes to retractable leashes. One man uses one for his aggressive looking lab/pit bull mix! Some people with smaller dogs have them walking 15 feet ahead and weaving all over the road. I have gone around a corner and practically come face to face with one of these dogs. Anyway, I guess I have gotten a bad impression of retractable leashes based on my own experience. I just would like people to be aware of the dangers and to determine whether or not they are right for them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> These are pretty cute. So, do you have matching leashes??


Some of the embroidered collars have matching leashes. As do the braid leather Stibbar collars. The beaded leashes I pair with a collar that looks good with them. Kodi has silver and black beaded and red beaded obedience/rally leashes, and Panda has a pink and turquoise beaded leash for obedience/rally and a black show lead with crystal beads.

Oh, and then Kodi has this adorable slip-over-the-head leash specifically for agility, though he is retired from that. You want slip leads for agility, because in some venues they have to run naked. (in others, they can run with a plain collar, but still it's usually easier just to get a slip lead on and off them quickly at the beginning and end of a run) Even though it has his name on it, Panda wore this one too until _I_ got sick and had to stop running agility. If I ever can run agility again, I'll get her her own.


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

I second the Gooby x harness and the flexi leash ( Love them both) I looked so long to find the right harness with no impingement on the trachea or shoulders. With my first Hav, I used a Puppia. He pulled for a squirrel on a walk near a road and it caused trauma to his trachea. He was hoarse for nearly a week and never quite barked the same. The vet thought it was trauma from that event.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I thought retractable leashes were already banned in a lot of places. They aren’t allowed in at least one dog park near us. I’ve never noticed anywhere else, but we don’t go often, and this dog park has separate off leash and on leash areas so there are more signs. 

I do own a retractable leash. DH bought it and at first I told him no way! But at some point he had the idea to use when we were alone at a fenced school field near our house. Our yard is small, and Sundance loves to run in the field. Unfortunately, as our neighborhood has grown, it’s now rare to be alone there. It was a pain to switch between the leashes each time someone else came in with their dog. I don’t think anyone has used it in close to 2 years. I wouldn’t notice or mind if it disappeared. If we ever moved to a house with a big yard, I think a regular long line would work better for me.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> Mikki - It sounds like you are an intelligent user of the flexi leash, have really thought things through, and it works successfully in your situation. My situation is very much different. We do not have a fenced yard. I am in and out with dogs all day so leashes and harnesses are really important. I also do lots of street walking with my dogs, about 4 miles a day for the past 12 years. This is the primary source of exercise for my dogs. Feeling safe while walking is very important to me. Our streets are narrow, curvy and heavily wooded making it hard to see around the curves. There are no sidewalks. I also try to keep dogs close to me when passing another dog but it is very difficult to pick up two at the same time. With two dogs I also need to worry more about entanglement. However, I don't ever walk them together anymore ever since my yorkie was attacked by a dog while we were out on leash. I need to have one hand free so I can carry my giant self defense walking stick! Some of the people I have run into are NOT too smart when it comes to retractable leashes. One man uses one for his aggressive looking lab/pit bull mix! Some people with smaller dogs have them walking 15 feet ahead and weaving all over the road. I have gone around a corner and practically come face to face with one of these dogs. Anyway, I guess I have gotten a bad impression of retractable leashes based on my own experience. I just would like people to be aware of the dangers and to determine whether or not they are right for them.


Nancy, hopefully you'll be moving soon to a less congested area. Flexi leashes aren't the problem. It's inconsiderate and uneducated dog owners. Like most things the more expensive ones are the best. Flexi leashes in congested areas sounds like an accident waiting to happen.

In Crested Butte, Co, there is a higher dog population than human. There are zero yard fences even for the few people who live in a home with a tiny yard. The city code requires ALL dogs to be on a leash. But, the only people who have dogs on a leash are visitors and some of those let their dogs out to run around. It's not unusual for those dogs to run off and become lost, sometimes for months or forever. Of course, EVERYONE considers their dog trained to Verbal Instructions and to be the Friendliest Dog in the Whole Wide World that would hurt no one.

After being confronted too often by these Friendly Dogs whose owners have told me their lovable dog would just lick me, I carry not only a Stick but Bear Spray with me when I walk with Patti, walk alone or with a partner. I no longer take Patti Street Walking due to the large number of loose dogs in the area. Instead we take her for a short or long hike and don't need to walk her to potty because she's indoor housebroken to a tray. I, also, take the stick and bear spray along on hikes. Although, I'm more worried about dogs than the bears. :surprise:


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Nancy, hopefully you'll be moving soon to a less congested area. Flexi leashes aren't the problem. It's inconsiderate and uneducated dog owners. Like most things the more expensive ones are the best. Flexi leashes in congested areas sounds like an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> In Crested Butte, Co, there is a higher dog population than human. There are zero yard fences even for the few people who live in a home with a tiny yard. The city code requires ALL dogs to be on a leash. But, the only people who have dogs on a leash are visitors and some of those let their dogs out to run around. It's not unusual for those dogs to run off and become lost, sometimes for months or forever. Of course, EVERYONE considers their dog trained to Verbal Instructions and to be the Friendliest Dog in the Whole Wide World that would hurt no one.
> 
> After being confronted too often by these Friendly Dogs whose owners have told me their lovable dog would just lick me, I carry not only a Stick but Bear Spray with me when I walk with Patti, walk alone or with a partner. I no longer take Patti Street Walking due to the large number of loose dogs in the area. Instead we take her for a short or long hike and don't need to walk her to potty because she's indoor housebroken to a tray. I, also, take the stick and bear spray along on hikes. Although, I'm more worried about dogs than the bears. :surprise:


Mikki, I am definitely looking forward to moving and walking around on our property vs streets but I will still have to be on the watch for possible stray dogs and critters. So I will have my stick and spray (or something even more "potent") with me! But I will not have to worry about crazy dog owners and wreckless drivers that drive through the subdivision (that's another story).


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Regarding the retractable leashes, way, way back when I took a dog class with my corgi, we were taught that a retractable leash teaches a dog to pull when on a leash. We were not to use them because we were trying to teach the dog to heel and to walk on a loose leash. I haven't taken a doggie class in ages so maybe this is old school thinking.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> Mikki, I am definitely looking forward to moving and walking around on our property vs streets but I will still have to be on the watch for possible stray dogs and critters. So I will have my stick and spray (or something even more "potent") with me! But I will not have to worry about crazy dog owners and wreckless drivers that drive through the subdivision (that's another story).


I hope you'll take pictures! You've been patient, that's for sure. I was happy to move to our house with it's small yard because the idea of taking care of a big yard was overwhelming to me with everything else in our lives at the time. I'm definitely not a city person, though, and the high density housing makes me a little claustrophobic sometimes. Someday I would love to have more space. My dream would be to have a relatively small house and landscaped yard on a larger piece of property with a separate studio/workshop/garage. Maybe when my kids are out of the house and we aren't carpooling for activities.

DH just said the other day he wants a horse when he retires. I was more than a little surprised. He grew up with horses but they were gone by the time I met him, so I've only seen him around horses one time. I think having Sundance has reminded him of that time in his life? I told him he should keep that dream in mind as he's working on his health this year, lol.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I hope you'll take pictures! You've been patient, that's for sure. I was happy to move to our house with it's small yard because the idea of taking care of a big yard was overwhelming to me with everything else in our lives at the time. I'm definitely not a city person, though, and the high density housing makes me a little claustrophobic sometimes. Someday I would love to have more space. My dream would be to have a relatively small house and landscaped yard on a larger piece of property with a separate studio/workshop/garage. Maybe when my kids are out of the house and we aren't carpooling for activities.
> 
> DH just said the other day he wants a horse when he retires. I was more than a little surprised. He grew up with horses but they were gone by the time I met him, so I've only seen him around horses one time. I think having Sundance has reminded him of that time in his life? I told him he should keep that dream in mind as he's working on his health this year, lol.


I wanted a small easy to care for house. Our new house is 1800 square feet which is a little larger than we planned but we added some extra storage since we do not have a basement. We will have a separate garage with some additional storage space and a workout room. The property is large and the open areas do requiring mowing during the warm months. I am looking forward to a fence so after 12 years I can be outside with my dogs hands free! We would have moved away from the city sooner but didn't want the long commute to work so waited until retirement. My husband's parents live on the same property and we hope to look after them in their old age.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I actually don’t have too many pictures of the new house or the area around it. I will have to take more. Here is a close up where you can see the color better. It is actually a pole barn house built by Morton Buildings since we could not find a regular house builder!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Regarding the retractable leashes, way, way back when I took a dog class with my corgi, we were taught that a retractable leash teaches a dog to pull when on a leash. We were not to use them because we were trying to teach the dog to heel and to walk on a loose leash. I haven't taken a doggie class in ages so maybe this is old school thinking.


Nope, it's not, you are right. There is always pressure on the leash with a flexi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I wanted a small easy to care for house. Our new house is 1800 square feet which is a little larger than we planned but we added some extra storage since we do not have a basement. We will have a separate garage with some additional storage space and a workout room. The property is large and the open areas do requiring mowing during the warm months. I am looking forward to a fence so after 12 years I can be outside with my dogs hands free! We would have moved away from the city sooner but didn't want the long commute to work so waited until retirement. My husband's parents live on the same property and we hope to look after them in their old age.


Oh, that's lovely!!! We tried very hard to subdivide our property so my son could build a house on the back of our property. But the town put up roadblocks at every turn. We may move away from here when Dave retires and buy a piece of property where we CAN have several "family houses" on the same property. We would love it!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I actually don't have too many pictures of the new house or the area around it. I will have to take more. Here is a close up where you can see the color better. It is actually a pole barn house built by Morton Buildings since we could not find a regular house builder!


It's so interesting that's it's constructed that way! I bet that created some interesting challenges. I know you said it's in an isolated location, but I can't believe no one would take on a project like that. New home construction is so competitive here, it's hard for me to imagine. If I was a contractor I'd get really excited about unique projects like that, even if it required some unique timing. But I have also noticed it doesn't seem as common for a contractor to build an individual home on a single lot. Even small, local builders have become like small scale developers, building at least 4-5 houses on one street. I bet in the long run it'll be to your benefit, to have a more unique home. It's so pretty, and the style fits in beautifully with all of those trees!

Can't wait to see more as it continues to progress!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> Oh, that's lovely!!! We tried very hard to subdivide our property so my son could build a house on the back of our property. But the town put up roadblocks at every turn. We may move away from here when Dave retires and buy a piece of property where we CAN have several "family houses" on the same property. We would love it!


That's sad. I know the purpose is often to limit aggressive development, but zoning and bureaucracy shouldn't prevent this. DH's parents built a house on his grandmother's farm, also to take care of his grandmother. I seem to remember they had to build it in such a location that it wasn't in the middle of the property, and there was a minimum amount of the property that had to be attached to the new house, for future sale. I don't think it was enormous, but more than the tiny lots that are so common now would probably seem huge to me. But it seems like most of the hoops they had to jump through were related to the estate, and the "city" making them connect to city water. It was a very small town, but I seem to remember that was important and there was no going around it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> That's sad. I know the purpose is often to limit aggressive development, but zoning and bureaucracy shouldn't prevent this. DH's parents built a house on his grandmother's farm, also to take care of his grandmother. I seem to remember they had to build it in such a location that it wasn't in the middle of the property, and there was a minimum amount of the property that had to be attached to the new house, for future sale. I don't think it was enormous, but more than the tiny lots that are so common now would probably seem huge to me. But it seems like most of the hoops they had to jump through were related to the estate, and the "city" making them connect to city water. It was a very small town, but I seem to remember that was important and there was no going around it.


The county we are moving to has basically no codes if you own over 10 acres. We have 210. I think this is probably unusual because I know other people who built in what I consider rural areas and had at least 30 acres...they still had lots of codes to follow.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> It's so interesting that's it's constructed that way! I bet that created some interesting challenges. I know you said it's in an isolated location, but I can't believe no one would take on a project like that. New home construction is so competitive here, it's hard for me to imagine. If I was a contractor I'd get really excited about unique projects like that, even if it required some unique timing. But I have also noticed it doesn't seem as common for a contractor to build an individual home on a single lot. Even small, local builders have become like small scale developers, building at least 4-5 houses on one street. I bet in the long run it'll be to your benefit, to have a more unique home. It's so pretty, and the style fits in beautifully with all of those trees!
> 
> Can't wait to see more as it continues to progress!


It is actually called post frame construction which is supposed to be good. By going this way we could get the external part up quick and then chase people down to finish it...which is still going on.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Nancy, what a wonderful picture of your new home. I know you'll love the space and FENCE!!

We live in the city limits on 11 acres surrounded by large acreages at the edge of town. Across the street is county land out of the city limits.

Eva, we do have several outbuildings. One is DHs workshop. One is a three walled pole barn for outdoor tractor storage. One is a top covered parking area for extra vehicles. We live in an intergenerational home and now have a 16 year old driver with another young soon to be driver, in addition, to ourselves and daughter.

I had a metal building put up when DH retired. It's well insulated, has heat and air, Internet, Cable television, carpeting. It was supposed to be for DH to use as an outside-of-the-house work office. He moved a bunch of office and other stuff into it and used it as storage.

So! I eventually Took It over and it became my Artist She Shed. Last summer, I moved all of DH crap (storage) out of the building and put it in his workshop and daughter and I purchased workout equipment. Grandson's drum set is out there: He can bang away. Now it's my artist shop, the family gym and grandson's drum room.

We have thought and think about downsizing because the yard requires quite a bit of work and finally hired someone to do the mowing around the house. It's hard to downsize but my biggest concern is close neighbors. We love having neighbors - who live three to five acreages away. :wink2:

*FAMILY PLOTS: * When this works it's wonderful. When it doesn't it, things can get Ugly.

My mother and father-in-law owned a dairy farm with lots of land acreage. They gave 5 acre lots to two daughters & husbands and later gave four of their grandchildren 5 acres. All built homes and had children. One grandchild got a divorce and ended up losing their home which is located in the middle of the homestead.

Their two daughters and their husbands got into an argument, which developed into more than a 50-year Family Feud. Now there are great-grandchildren who have moved out into the homestead who continue to perpetuate the Feud.

My husband moved away after highschool and we've never been directly involved. One of the sisters died recently and her son Texted me to tell me. I told my husband his sister had died.

Our daughter asked: Why would Timmy call you and not dad, since it was his sister? I said, because there's a long-time family feud and I'm the only one both sides will talk to. Daughter: That's Weird. What's the Family Feud about?

I said, One of the sister's husband's used their parents Tractor without permission one day. After that the sisters and husbands got mad at each other and stopped speaking. Their kids followed their parents. Their kids had kids who learned to hate the other side. I doubt anyone knows why they don't like each other. > Four generations of family, now with the fifth generation born a few months ago all living next door to each other.

Once in a while stupid things Bubble Up with someone wanting to calling the police. I've intervened in several of these, since I seem to be a neutral party all will listen to.

_(My husband and the other sister have a good relationship. He wasn't close to the sister who died which had nothing to do with the Feud. He called his nephew to offer help. )_

*Peaceful Acres* Another couple friend purchased a large acreage for the purpose of some day having all of their three children and families live on the acreage. All three children got married and built homes there in close proximity to each other. All three children decided they wanted something different and left. They left owing large mortgages on their homes.

Our couple friends finally sold their beautiful acreage to a company that built a Retirement Village on it and they were able to pay off the debts. They are now living the the Retirement Village. All their family is intact and still on good terms. Amazingly!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I actually don't have too many pictures of the new house or the area around it. I will have to take more. Here is a close up where you can see the color better. It is actually a pole barn house built by Morton Buildings since we could not find a regular house builder!


It LOOKED like a pole barn, but I didn't know Morton built houses. Or did they just put up the outside, then you had to convert it?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> It LOOKED like a pole barn, but I didn't know Morton built houses. Or did they just put up the outside, then you had to convert it?


Morton Buildings does residential houses as well as pole barns. If you go to their website, they have a "residential" section so you can see some of their work. For us, they put up the entire outside including roof, windows and doors, insulation, as well as the internal framing. In some areas, they will also help finish it out but we are too far out so they do not do that in our area. We have been tracking down "finishers" which is not too easy out there. Our foundation is more robust than what they do for a regular pole barn so that is one difference from a pole barn. I like the farmhouse look so worked out perfect for us! The walls are 9 inches thick so very well insulated. So far heating bills are good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> That's sad. I know the purpose is often to limit aggressive development, but zoning and bureaucracy shouldn't prevent this. DH's parents built a house on his grandmother's farm, also to take care of his grandmother. I seem to remember they had to build it in such a location that it wasn't in the middle of the property, and there was a minimum amount of the property that had to be attached to the new house, for future sale. I don't think it was enormous, but more than the tiny lots that are so common now would probably seem huge to me. But it seems like most of the hoops they had to jump through were related to the estate, and the "city" making them connect to city water. It was a very small town, but I seem to remember that was important and there was no going around it.


Our land does not have "legal house lot" frontage. We just have a driveway down to the street, and then our land opens up in back. We would have had to develop a private way, which we would have to maintain, but would belong to the town, we knew that, and were OK with it. We planned for my son's house to be on the other end of the property, so even though a road isn't that wide, the total land deeded over to the town for it would have been about an acre. Then at the last minute, they told us we could only do it if we ALSO give the TOWN another two acres. The parcel is only a bit over 5 acres. Since we have 1 acre minimum zoning here, after the road and my son's acre, that would leave us with a single acre out of our once beautiful farm. We just weren't willing to do that.

They really shot themselves in the foot too, because by developing that road, it would have given people access to a trails on a large parcel of currently land-locked town land with old colonial-times cart roads. It's beautiful up in there, but you can't get to it without crossing either our farm or the farm behind us. We actually don't mind people walking through, but no one even knows it's there. They could have USED that land with a road going in there... Oh well. They were stupid and they lose.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I love the look of your new house. Never heard of converting a pole barn to a residence but what a good idea! I love the rural, country look to it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I love the look of your new house. Never heard of converting a pole barn to a residence but what a good idea! I love the rural, country look to it.


Thanks Jackie. Morton Buildings does residential homes as well as pole barns. Our foundation is a little different than they do for regular pole barn. Here is a link showing some of their residential projects.

https://mortonbuildings.com/projects/residential


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

There’s a residential house in your link with dormers that also looks really good! It looks like there are lots of ways to use the type of construction to your advantage, especially if you like farmhouse inspired architecture. I really like the colors and the way you did your roofline, it looks really nice.

I also realized that I think some of the houses we’ve been to up in the mountains must have been constructed that way!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> There's a residential house in your link with dormers that also looks really good! It looks like there are lots of ways to use the type of construction to your advantage, especially if you like farmhouse inspired architecture. I really like the colors and the way you did your roofline, it looks really nice.
> 
> I also realized that I think some of the houses we've been to up in the mountains must have been constructed that way!


For the inside, you can basically do anything you want. The advantage is there are no support beams so you can put the walls wherever you want. I don't really have any good photos of the inside but here is a shot of the great room. I am using barn lights for lighting throughout. I think I may have gotten carried away with those! We went with a metal ceiling because we like it but you can do drywall or wood. Note the floors are covered with ram board here and no trim but gives you an idea.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> For the inside, you can basically do anything you want. The advantage is there are no support beams so you can put the walls wherever you want. I don't really have any good photos of the inside but here is a shot of the great room. I am using barn lights for lighting throughout. I think I may have gotten carried away with those! We went with a metal ceiling because we like it but you can do drywall or wood. Note the floors are covered with ram board here and no trim but gives you an idea.


Great windows! I really love how open it is, too.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> EvaE1izabeth said:
> 
> 
> > There's a residential house in your link with dormers that also looks really good! It looks like there are lots of ways to use the type of construction to your advantage, especially if you like farmhouse inspired architecture. I really like the colors and the way you did your roofline, it looks really nice.
> ...


Very cool!! I love this idea and it looks great!


----------

